
A Former Facebooker Forges A New Path (App) - bjonathan
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/155/the-path-taken.html
======
android2
Puff piece. Notice how it barely talks about the app? That's because it's
nothing. What makes Facebook defensible is its reach. How can Path defend
itself from say even lowly Instagram? By reiterating their pedigree ad
nauseum?

------
sjs382
I cant imagine a social network that only runs on one device (an iPhone) ever
working.

